# how could i set up a 2 gallon breeder?



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

how could i set up a 2 gallon breeder? do you know any good fish that breed well in a 2 gallon? and could you give me any good setup advice.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

cherry shrimp maybe :/ 2 gallon is pretty small...


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

ya, i was thinking just a pair of Elassoma evergladei, a very small fish and is considered an oddball. all you need is a clump of java moss and java fern. that's the only idea i have so far. that's why i need some more.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

possibly those

that is an odd species for sure  you'd think living 3 hours from the Florida Everglades I would know more about this native fish


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

that's a north American fish...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool fish, looks closer to a Platy than a Cichlid.

I don't know too many specifics about breeding, but it seems to me that a 2g may be suited for a drop tank for livebearer fish or a place to move the fry to once born...beyond that not sure.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> that's a north American fish...


Florida is in North America 

Southern North America, but North America none the less


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

IDK,parts of the south definately seem like a foreign country.

seriously,I would only use it as a drop tank for a few days and nothing more.even cherries are suggested to have ten gallons for spawning.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> IDK,parts of the south definately seem like a foreign country.


lol, we have our own ecosystems down here... there's some crazy creatures living in these here swamps


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, when he said north america i meant north of north america. Lol


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

oh gotcha


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ya, do you know any other good fish to breed for a 2 gallon??


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

any ideas?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

2 gallons, I'm clueless. Which isn't anything new where fish keeping is concerned. Shrimps maybe?


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe two (2) mollies or female or male guppies. But u should look in on getting a bigger tank. Or one male betta or just 2 female bettas! Its hard to say with a 2 gallon tank


----------



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm breeding guppys in a a 2 gallon tank and doing very well ...........I take fry out as they are born put them in different tank. 
Some of them have matured and they are breeding now.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

nice!! thats what i was going to do for my 10 gallon, breed guppies. thanks everybody!!


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

Heterandria Formosa would work well in a 2g tank.


----------

